# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعيم (؟) vs الغــزالــة التشادي (؟)دوري أبطال افريقيا السبت03-أبريل-2010م

## nona

* 




المباراة : الزعيم (؟) vs الغــزالــة التشادي (؟)
المناسبة:- دوري أبطال افريقيا 
الزمان:-السبت 03-أبريل-2010م 
المكان:- القلعة الحمراء 


الاخ : جواندي اولاً التهنيئة بمناسبة فوز الزعيم على حي العرب بورتسودان وعقبال الكاسات .
شكراً جزيلاً على هذه الثقة التى اتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظنك بي وفال حسن على الزعيم وما النصر الا من عند الله .:ANSmile24:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكورة يا نونا علي فتح بوست المباراة 
منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*شنو ياخوانا فتحتو الرادي من هسي 

نتمنى فوز الزعيم مصحوب باداء جيد ومقنع 
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

شنو ياخوانا فتحتو الرادي من هسي 

نتمنى فوز الزعيم مصحوب باداء جيد ومقنع 



 انا حا أنضم حتي صافرة الحكم
لو ربنا سهل لينا
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

 انا حا أنضم حتي صافرة الحكم
لو ربنا سهل لينا



الله يستر

خارج النص:-
ماف زلابيه وشاي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الله يستر
انشاء الله نونا ماتكون كج متل ناس 
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

شنو ياخوانا فتحتو الرادي من هسي 

نتمنى فوز الزعيم مصحوب باداء جيد ومقنع 



انت و افريكانو كجيتو بوست قنوان وانا شاهد علي ذلك:fal:
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

الله يستر

خارج النص:-
ماف زلابيه وشاي



 المرة دي الشاي والزلابية في طابق شاخور
تخريمة
افريكانو ما يخش البوست ده
*

----------


## جواندي

*:headshot:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الله يستر
انشاء الله نونا ماتكون كج متل ناس 



 انت قصدك قنوان ولا شنو يا افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الله يستر
انشاء الله نونا ماتكون كج متل ناس 



متل ناس منو
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انشاء الله منتصريييييييييين 





التهنيئة بمناسبة فوز الزعيم على حي العرب بورتسودان



الله ابارك فيك الاخت نونا ، عندي اخوي الصغير جلفوطي كدة كان فرحاااان ، قلت ليه الكورة لسة ما انتهت وقد كان والحمد لله :sudilol:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

متل ناس منو



 اسع تجيك بمفركتا:088:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انشاء الله منتصريييييييييين 

الله ابارك فيك الاخت نونا ، عندي اخوي الصغير جلفوطي كدة كان فرحاااان ، قلت ليه الكورة لسة ما انتهت وقد كان والحمد لله :sudilol:



 منتصرين بأذن الله يا زعيم اخوك خليهو يشجع الزعيم
لزوم الوطنية وكدا
*

----------


## africanu

*هوووووي
ماتشبكوني مع قنوان
يادوب العلاقات اتصلحت 
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

 اسع تجيك بمفركتا:088:



سمعنا شمار تحت تحت قالو امس حرقة الزلابية وطنبجة الشاي وكترة الموية والليله لو جات بالمفراكة الله يسترنا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

 المرة دي الشاي والزلابية في طابق شاخور
تخريمة
افريكانو ما يخش البوست ده



كان ليك
تعرف ياجواندي اقراء اية الكرسي
احتمال ما ادخل البوست تاني :itschy:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

سمعنا شمار تحت تحت قالو امس حرقة الزلابية وطنبجة الشاي وكترة الموية والليله لو جات بالمفراكة الله يسترنا



 ابو شهد كان منتظر امس فاتو يوم ما بتكرر تاني 
الزلابية بالجردل الكبير وكفتيرة شاي باللبن المقنن
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

كان ليك
تعرف ياجواندي اقراء اية الكرسي
احتمال ما ادخل البوست تاني :itschy:



 الحمدلله يا افريكانو ما جيتني كان طقيت لي التلفزيون بحجر
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

سمعنا شمار تحت تحت قالو امس حرقة الزلابية وطنبجة الشاي وكترة الموية والليله لو جات بالمفراكة الله يسترنا



 من قون سوري شريف الشاي لي هسي في النار:weeping:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هوووووي
ماتشبكوني مع قنوان
يادوب العلاقات اتصلحت 



 عاد يا جواندي العلاقات بتتصلح ساااااااااااااااااي بدون عزومه في قولدن قيت ولا حتي برج الفاتح دي علاقه شنو دي الله يستر ما نصلحها في حدايق.............. مفلس :a039:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

من قون سوري شريف الشاي لي هسي في النار:weeping:



 لكن مشاركتك في قون سولي شريف كان مبالغة:fal:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الله يستر
انشاء الله نونا ماتكون كج متل ناس 



 :mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv  :mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكوووووووووووووورين
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

لكن مشاركتك في قون سولي شريف كان مبالغة:fal:



 ههههههههههههههههه 
قوووووووووووووووووووون دي غاظتك
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

 الحمدلله يا افريكانو ما جيتني كان طقيت لي التلفزيون بحجر



احمد ربك ياجواندي
اني شوفت البوست قبل صلاة المغرب
لو ماكان كده كان بقت عليك تعوقتين
1- شاي اللبن
2- التلفزيون
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

عاد يا جواندي العلاقات بتتصلح ساااااااااااااااااي بدون عزومه في قولدن قيت ولا حتي برج الفاتح دي علاقه شنو دي الله يستر ما نصلحها في حدايق.............. مفلس :a039:



 برج الفاتح شنو يا قنوان ناس افريكانو ديل ناس قندهار ساي 
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv  :mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipf  le1dtlujxv



 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ياقنوان انتي مخاويه 
الواحد اصلو مايعرف يقطع في المنبر ده 
جيتي اسع طايره من وين!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

مشكوووووووووووووورين



 علي شنو acba77 ايمكن تكون قاصد الزلابية
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

 برج الفاتح شنو يا قنوان ناس افريكانو ديل ناس قندهار ساي 



 
الفاتح ود جيرانا متين عمل ليهو برج
قندهار معقولة ياجواندي بس
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ههههههههههههههههه 


قوووووووووووووووووووون دي غاظتك



 الحمدلله افريكانو وثق المشاركة:bluegrab:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

احمد ربك ياجواندي
اني شوفت البوست قبل صلاة المغرب
لو ماكان كده كان بقت عليك تعوقتين
1- شاي اللبن
2- التلفزيون



 ما مشكلة بث خليك جاهز لمباراة الغزالة بالصبر
ما تقعد تكوريك انت ومحمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الحمدلله افريكانو وثق المشاركة:bluegrab:



 لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا افريكانو متشاكل معاي شهادتو ما مضمونه
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا افريكانو متشاكل معاي شهادتو ما مضمونه



في دي صدقتي
كان جابوني شاهد بسقط حجرك
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

في دي صدقتي
كان جابوني شاهد بسقط حجرك



يا زول أنا ذاتي وثقت الحدث بث عشان الزعيم منتصر
لكن بيني وبينك عملتها ظاهرة:a022:
وعندها عقوبة 
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الله يستر
انشاء الله نونا ماتكون كج متل ناس 



ربنا يستر واكون فال حسن للزعيم  لو انا او غيري 
مع تمنياتي الصادقة من القلب بالفوز المؤزرللزعيم ياررررررب :033:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*:weeping::oao9::oao9:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

في دي صدقتي
كان جابوني شاهد بسقط حجرك



 :oao9::oao9: عشان لاقيني صغيره حاقر بي :weeping:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ربنا يستر واكون فال حسن للزعيم لو انا او غيري 
مع تمنياتي الصادقة من القلب بالفوز المؤزرللزعيم ياررررررب :033:



 يا نونا خليك في البوست علي طول وبالدعوات بأذن الله نتأهل
الي  دور 16 
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

:weeping::oao9::oao9:
:oao9::oao9: عشان لاقيني صغيره حاقر بي :weeping:



 العقوبة بتاعتك تعملي 2 جردل كبير زلابية
احمد الله لو الزعيم فاز بي 6 اهداف
كان حا يكون 6 جرادل زلابية
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

:weeping::oao9::oao9:
:oao9::oao9: عشان لاقيني صغيره حاقر بي :weeping:



صغيره دي انا مابقدر افتي فيها
حاقر بيك دي هو في زول بقدر
يحقر بيك مع لسانك التقول ماحقك ده
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

 العقوبة بتاعتك تعملي 2 جردل كبير زلابية
احمد الله لو الزعيم فاز بي 6 اهداف
كان حا يكون 6 جرادل زلابية



و2 سيرمس شاي بلبن و2 سيرمس شاي ساده و2 سيرمس قهوة
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

صغيره دي انا مابقدر افتي فيها
حاقر بيك دي هو في زول بقدر
يحقر بيك مع لسانك التقول ماحقك ده



:088:
الكي بورت الما حقي
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

العقوبة بتاعتك تعملي 2 جردل كبير زلابية

احمد الله لو الزعيم فاز بي 6 اهداف

كان حا يكون 6 جرادل زلابية



 جنك زلابيه تقول ساكن جنب المستشفي:ANSmile24:
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
حلمان انو الغزاله انسحبت والاتحاد الافريقى اعتبر المريخ فايز 
ياللا فرتقو وشوفو ليكم شغله !!
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

و2 سيرمس شاي بلبن و2 سيرمس شاي ساده و2 سيرمس قهوة



عندك واحد شاي وصلحوا :a039:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

و2 سيرمس شاي بلبن و2 سيرمس شاي ساده و2 سيرمس قهوة



 دي بطنك ولا بطن كامبوس دي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

دي بطنك ولا بطن كامبوس دي



قولي ماشاء الله ديل لناس المنبر القاعدين في الشعبية بيحضرو في الكوره
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

دي بطنك ولا بطن كامبوس دي



قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَد
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

متل ناس منو



في داعي للكلام دا:hhheeeart4:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
حلمان انو الغزاله انسحبت والاتحاد الافريقى اعتبر المريخ فايز 
ياللا فرتقو وشوفو ليكم شغله !!



 ابيض للكل انت قاصد ياتو غزاله بالضبط كدا
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَد



 خايف علي كامبوس موش انا من شفت الصوره قلبي ما مطمأن
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

 خايف علي كامبوس موش انا من شفت الصوره قلبي ما مطمأن



هههههههههههههههه 
طلع رشاشه حنين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

متل ناس منو



انا (نونا) اوغيري في النهاية فوز الزعيم انشاء الله ودا المهم :onlinelong:
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

انا (نونا) اوغيري في النهاية فوز الزعيم انشاء الله ودا المهم :onlinelong:



انشاء الله ونحن اكتر من فوز الزعيم واداء مشرف ماديرين حاجه
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*صباح الخير يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

صباح الخير يا صفوة



 اهلييييين صفوة الصفوه 
يا دنقلاوى يا بتاع العرضى
انا جنوب العرضى بعشرة دقائق ( الخناق )
جيران مش كده ؟؟ بس للاسف خرطوميين !!
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

متل ناس منو



دي دايرة كلام البيب بالاشارة يفهم
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

دي دايرة كلام البيب بالاشارة يفهم



الفي قلبه اورغن براو برقص
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

مشكورة يا نونا علي فتح بوست المباراة 
منتصرين بأذن الله



بما أن مباراة الزعيم امام الغزاله مضمون بنسبة 99% لصالح الزعيم لذا قامت الاخت نونا بفتح بوست المباراة بدري بدري عشان ما يسبقها أحد ..
شكلها يا جواندي عايزه تقول لينا : أنا ما زي (جمره) الكجوجيه بره وبعيد !!

تخريمه 1 :
بوست مباراة الترجي كيف يا جواندي !!
تخريمه 2 :
منتصرين بإذن الله ..

*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

بما أن مباراة الزعيم امام الغزاله مضمون بنسبة 99% لصالح الزعيم لذا قامت الاخت نونا بفتح بوست المباراة بدري بدري عشان ما يسبقها أحد ..
شكلها يا جواندي عايزه تقول لينا : أنا ما زي (جمره) الكجوجيه بره وبعيد !!

تخريمه :
منتصرين بإذن الله ..



جمرة شنو يا احمد الحبر في واحدة اسمها (قنوان)فتحت بوست الزعيم وحي العرب الجماعة من قولت تيت جابو القون الاول (خارجناها) سريع سريع
وبعدها والحمدلله الزعيم أنتصر
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

جمرة شنو يا احمد الحبر في واحدة اسمها (قنوان)فتحت بوست الزعيم وحي العرب الجماعة من قولت تيت جابو القون الاول (خارجناها) سريع سريع
وبعدها والحمدلله الزعيم أنتصر



ياجواندى يوم كورة الترجي قنون تبدا صلاة التراويح من العصر وماتخلص الا بعد نهاية الكورة اليوم داك مابنستحمل اي حاجه
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*كل التحية لك نونا.....
النصر إن شاء الله للمريخ....
ودايرين وارغو يدخل أقوان....

*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

بما أن مباراة الزعيم امام الغزاله مضمون بنسبة 99% لصالح الزعيم لذا قامت الاخت نونا بفتح بوست المباراة بدري بدري عشان ما يسبقها أحد ..
شكلها يا جواندي عايزه تقول لينا : أنا ما زي (جمره) الكجوجيه بره وبعيد !!

تخريمه 1 :
بوست مباراة الترجي كيف يا جواندي !!
تخريمه 2 :
منتصرين بإذن الله ..




الاخ احمد الحبر والله انا جمرة مولعة حمرة  رايك فيها شنو :kaso2:
الكجوجيه بره وبعيد
وبالنسبة لمبارة الترجي باذن الله راجع الاخ جواندي حايوريك 
منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*جيتكم بي هنا برضو
محبي وعاشقي الزعيم  حضوركم مهم للقاء التفاكري هناك برنامج راااائع 
الرجاء توقيعاتكم ببوست لقاء التفاكر  ضرووووووووووري
*

----------


## nona

*النصر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ياناس المبارة جاءت
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ياناس المبارة جاءت



الله يستر من الكجوجية
*

----------


## أبو اية

*ياafricanu
الله بسألك نونا دي تكون كج كيف يعني ؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الدعوااااااات يا شباب للزعيم بالنصر
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

جمرة شنو يا احمد الحبر في واحدة اسمها (قنوان)فتحت بوست الزعيم وحي العرب الجماعة من قولت تيت جابو القون الاول (خارجناها) سريع سريع
وبعدها والحمدلله الزعيم أنتصر



خلاص اتفقتو علي :563:
يوم كوره الجماعه ح افتح ليهم بوست عشان المعز ثلاثه يوم يكون بجيب من جوه.
:0144::0144::0144::0144:
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يا رب نصرك المؤزر للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*اقتربت ساعة الصفر 
اللهم انصر المريخ آمييين
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*فوقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الله يستر من الكجوجية



كجوجية دي شنو ؟ 
 الشر برا وبعيد الكجوجية دي ناس معروفين .:094:
                        	*

----------


## redstar

*يارب نصرك وانشاء الله يا نونا فال خير علينا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة redstar
					

يارب نصرك وانشاء الله يا نونا فال خير علينا



الاخ : redstar امين يارب اللهم انصر الزعيم ويارب اكون فال خير على الزعيم :ANSmile33:
                        	*

----------


## حسام كرمة

*مشكوووووورة
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*وين ياااااااااااااااخوانا  البوست ده جدعتوا كده والله ما مخوفني إلا إطمئنانكم ده
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

** العيون اليوم ستحوم حول النفطي.. ولكن اليوم يوم وارغو.


* وارغو اليوم سيخرج من القمقم ويقدم السهل الممتنع (حسن محجوب)

أحس اليوم أن وارغو على موعد لوضع بصمته على شباك الغزالة (عبدالمجيد عبدالرزاق)

عندى احساس ده حا يحصل
اللهم انصر الزعيم ياآآآآآآآرب !!
*

----------


## alhawii

*وارغو الجلفوط حارقو الليله عندو كلام تانى
                        	*

----------


## ودعجبنا

*منصورييين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## nona

*النصر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*متبقي 20 دقيقة للمبارة
                        	*

----------


## محمد زين العابدين

*يارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*اللهم انصر المريخ يا رب ... منتصرين بإذن الله ... 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صور من داخل الاستاد




*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*

URL=http://www.iraqpics.net/][/URL]

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*النصر لنا 

..........
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*


*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## nona

*تشكيلة الزعيم
اكرم - سفاري-الباشا- النفطي- كلتشي - السعودي -لاسانا -وارغو-مصعب-
                        	*

----------


## nona

*هجوم على مرمى الغزالة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## looly

*مخالفة مع وارقو وكرت اصفر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مخالفة مع كليتش
                        	*

----------


## looly

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قووووووووووون كليتش
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كلتشي كلتشي كلتشي 
*

----------


## nona

*هدف جميل لكليتشي
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مبروووووووووووووك وعقبال الثاني والثالث
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياجماعة ماف رادي شغال ولا تلفزيون ادونا رابط
                        	*

----------


## looly

*هجمة ضائعة من كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*لك الحمد يارب 
عقبال مثنى وثلاث ورباع 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مدرب مقطوع رجا 
وحركة تافه بعد طرده 
*

----------


## looly

*تراجع غير مبرر في اداء الزعيم شجع الغزالة للتقدم وتشكيل خطورة على المرمى
                        	*

----------


## looly

*مخالفة للغزالة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 34 مازال الزعيم متقدم
                        	*

----------


## looly

*ركنية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## looly

*مخالفة مريخية مع وارقو
                        	*

----------


## looly

*دقيقة واحدة زمن اضافي
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*يجب على لعيبة الزعيم تركيز اللعب شوية والاستفادة من الفرص الضائعة بالأخص كلاتشي 
*

----------


## looly

*نهاية الشوط الأول
                        	*

----------


## nona

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله ماشاالله ربنا يدينا اكثر من كدة وقولو يارب وياابوشهد ماتكون مشيت ابوكدايس   وعرفت النتيجة نتمني اكثر من هدف
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ياخونا الشروق دي احقتنا مفروض ايكون المحلل مريخي ومخرج ايضا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ضياع هدف محقق لكلتشي
                        	*

----------


## looly

*وارغو يضيع هدف محقق
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تغطية جميلة من نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*كرت اصفر للاعب الغزالة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*كرة جميلة ضائعة النفطي يتسيي في كورنا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*غلطات دفاعية
                        	*

----------


## looly

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## nona

*هدف عكسي للزعيم قووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## looly

*هدف عكسي من كورة راسية راجعة للحارس
                        	*

----------


## nona

*فاول مع وارغو
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*اللهم نصر المبين 
*

----------


## nona

*يتعثر وارغو امام المرمي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*استحواز مريخي على الكرة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*توقف المبارة لسوط لاعب من الغزالة
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*اللهم لك الحمد على ما اعطيتنا 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الغزالة اتشوت
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ما احلاك يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تسلل الباشا كادت ان تكون الثالثة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*كاد ان يفعلها السعودي ولكنها في احضان الحارس
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تغير عبدالحميد السعودي وسينزل بديل عنه قلق
                        	*

----------


## looly

*قلق بديلا لميدو
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااادت 
يا كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## nona

*القوون الثالثة ولكن هنالك راية تسلل
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*وارغو الى الهجوم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*سيطرة مريخية كاملة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*فاوول مع وارغو
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*عنف غير عادى مع وارغو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ضياع هدف من كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*طمعانين فى اهداف اكثر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*انانية من النفطي من المفترض ان يعطيها لكليتشي امام المرمي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تغطية من دفاع الغزالة لكليتشي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 30 مازال التفوق المريخي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*محاولة ضعيفة من الغزالة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مخالفة خطييييييييييرة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*حديث بين الحارس والحكم احتجاج على مخالفة الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## looly

*العجب بديلا للنفطي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*خروج النفطي ودخول القائد العجب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*باصات العجب الرائعة الجميلة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 39 لايزال التفوق المريخي يارب حتى نهاية المبارة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ضربة ركنية للقائد
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يارب الثالث يارب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*حارس المرمي يحرم الباشا من هدف
                        	*

----------


## nona

*فرصة يا حرام ضاعت لوارغو وكليتشي واحتكاك مع الحارس
                        	*

----------


## nona

*دخول راجي بديل للباشا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 43 مازال التفوق المريخي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*فاول مع راجي عبدالعاطي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بدرالدين قاق يسدد كاد ان يفعلها القائد
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*خطييييييييييييييييييييير
عجججججججججججب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*لعب منظم للزعيم بواسطة القائد العجب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 46 ومنتصرين والحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*كادت يا مصعب 
شى ما طبيعى
                        	*

----------


## nona

*غزيفة رائعة من مصعب
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*منتصرين
الحمد لله 
ان شاء الله لدور المجموعات
                        	*

----------


## looly

*الف مبروك التاهل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الصافرة الختامية مبرروك للمارد الاحمر مبررررررررررررررررررررررروك
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مبرووووووووووووووك
لسودان المريخ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الى دور الـــــــــــــــــــــــ16 الالالالالالالالالالالالالاف التبريكات
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الحمد لله فال خير يعني ما كج والترجي كيف يارياض
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اهداء هذا الفوز الى كل الصفوة بصفة عامة ومنبر مريخاب اون لاين بصفة خاصة وخاصة جداً الى ابو شهد -جواندي- قنوان - ايهاب - رياض وكل الاعضاء
                        	*

----------


## nona

*جواندي لك الشكر اجزله ، ولقيتني كيف الحمد لله عند حسن ظنك
                        	*

----------


## محمد زين العابدين

*الف مبروك 
ومع نجم الدين مش حتقدر تمر
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مبروك لكل الصفوة ومبروك يانونا الفال الحسن
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*ا لف مبروووووك لكل الصفوة وعقبال مانهزم الترجي انشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*لكن ياأخوانا اللعب الفردي بوظ اعصابنا انانيه بصوره ماعاديه شهدتها مباراه اليوم نتمني اللعب الجماعي في بقية المباريات
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مبرووووووووك يا الزعيم والزعيم والاوحد للكرة السودانية 
تخريمة : لعبو باللبسة الجديدة ، ولا كيف افيدونا
                        	*

----------


## وداللعوته

*ا لف مبروووووك لكل الصفوة وعقبال مانهزم الترجي انشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا الترجي ارجي الراااااااااااااجيك .. مافيييييييييش حد ساااااااااائل فيييييييييك
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله
مبروك التأهل لدور ال16 وعقبال دور ال8 بعد تخطى الترجى بإذن الله تعالى 
ربنا يدينا اللى فى مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مبروك عقبال التاهل للمجموعات
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مبرووووك ياصفوه اداء ونتيجه (الترجي غالب ٣  وبرضوا ماهمانا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووك
علي حسب ابوكدايس(ابو شهد) 2-0 
اتوقعات مظبوطه
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مليووووون مبروك ياصفوة
سودان المريخ امتع واقنع
*

----------


## nona

*حقق الزعيم في مبارة الاياب انتصار مستحق علي فريق  الغزالة التشادي وفاز عليه بهدفين نظيفين الهدف الاول للمهاجم و الهداف الخطير كليتشي والهدف الثاني للاعب الغزالة من خطا.
وقد انتهت مبارة الذهاب بالتعادل الايجابي هدف لكل وبذا يتوج المريخ لدور ال 16 واللللللللللللللللللللفففففففففففففففف مممممممممممبببببببببرررررررررررروكككككككك
وعقبال الكاس يارب
غنو معنا غنوة العيد والفرح الليلة يوم ميلاد فرحنا:mo13::kaso2:

ا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*تشكيلة اكثر من رائعة
امتاع ثم اقناع
فعلا انه المريخ وكفي
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

مبروك لكل الصفوة ومبروك يانونا الفال الحسن



الاخ محمد كمال لك مني التحية ومبروك التاهل وشكرا جزيل مش عليك الله فال حسن يعني المفروض بعد كدا يخلوا لي فتح كل البوستات ومرة اخري مبروك:001::001::001::001:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*    الف مبروك للتأهل لدور 16
مبروووك للاخت نونا صاحبة الفرح الكبير
*

----------


## africanu

*نونا الليلة ساده خدمه

شغلك نضيف يانونا
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

    الف مبروك للتأهل لدور 16
مبروووك للاخت نونا صاحبة الفرح الكبير



الاخ جواندي الف مبروك التاهل واهدي هذا الفرح الكبير لك والفوز المستحق وربنا يديك العافية :1 (9)::cu:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

نونا الليلة ساده خدمه

شغلك نضيف يانونا



والله يا افريكانو خدمة صعبة كيف مش صعبة ذهنين طبعا كانت ممزوجة بخوف من الكوجوجية وكدا لكن الحمد لله ربنا وفقنا ونصرنا وعشان انا فال حسن ولا شنو 
وطبعا نحن تلاميزك يافريكانو في الشغل النضيف اتعلمنا منك ، لك التحية ومرة اخري الف الف مبروك:fgf3:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بعد كدا خلاص كفاية تصبحوا على خير
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

والله يا افريكانو خدمة صعبة كيف مش صعبة ذهنين طبعا كانت ممزوجة بخوف من الكوجوجية وكدا لكن الحمد لله ربنا وفقنا ونصرنا وعشان انا فال حسن ولا شنو 
وطبعا نحن تلاميزك يافريكانو في الشغل النضيف اتعلمنا منك ، لك التحية ومرة اخري الف الف مبروك:fgf3:



تسلمي يارائعة روعة انتصار سودان المريخ
انتي التلميذه الغلبت استاذه(ده لو صاح نحن اساتذه)

تخريمة:-
ارجو تغير الاسم من نونا ل جالبة الفرح
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

والله يا افريكانو خدمة صعبة كيف مش صعبة ذهنين طبعا كانت ممزوجة بخوف من الكوجوجية وكدا لكن الحمد لله ربنا وفقنا ونصرنا وعشان انا فال حسن ولا شنو 
وطبعا نحن تلاميزك يافريكانو في الشغل النضيف اتعلمنا منك ، لك التحية ومرة اخري الف الف مبروك:fgf3:



غايتو الله حلاك من المبارة دي
*

----------

